# Do you think 150 GB would be enough for my T-Shirt website/store?



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm trying to decide which host and product to use, and I found out the GoDaddy hosting has 150 GB of space and 1500 GB transfer a month, and I'm wondering if you guys think this is enough space for my t-shirt website for info on custom tees and also the store part to sell my designs?

I know I should know this as a "web designer" but I've never had to worry about web space before. 

Oh and if you were wondering I was planning on using ZenCart. 

Is this easy to work with? 
Do you reccommend it/is it good? 
Does it require a lot of php programming?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

150gb is huge for a website... unless you have a large amount of videos or large graphics files... ?

The 1500gb of transfer is also a huge amount... If you get close to using the 1500gb of travel they will alert you and you can up your bandwidth travel... If you are an established company and get thousands of hits a day you probably wouldn't use anywhere near 1500gb a month... 
Bandwidth Useage, how much is enough?

also saw this...
"Overselling bandwidth is common in the web hosting industry
Because more people use only a fraction of their allotted bandwidth per month, most web hosting providers price their plans knowing that most people will only use a fraction of the resources available to them. In fact, with most companies, if you did use the maximum bandwidth available to you each month, you would most likely be shut down. If you go with a shared hosting account, your website can be hosted with hundreds or thousands of other websites. If your website starts to use a significant portion of the server's resources, you may find them pulling the plug on your website. If you know your website is going to need significant resources, you should probably consider getting yourself a dedicated server or at the very least look for assurances in writing that your web hosting provider will honor your bandwidth needs."

hope this helps...


----------



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

Catbox said:


> 150gb is huge for a website... unless you have a large amount of videos or large graphics files... ?
> 
> The 1500gb of transfer is also a huge amount... If you get close to using the 1500gb of travel they will alert you and you can up your bandwidth travel... If you are an established company and get thousands of hits a day you probably wouldn't use anywhere near 1500gb a month...
> Bandwidth Useage, how much is enough?
> ...


 
Thanks for the help, so do you think I should go with 10 gb instead to save myself $20?


----------



## oversizedfilm (Mar 18, 2008)

JTNO said:


> Thanks for the help, so do you think I should go with 10 gb instead to save myself $20?


10gb is still huge. Unless you're planning on getting massive hit counts or have streaming video or audio you should be fine.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

For the benefit of Google a UK web host might be better because Google will associate your site with the UK market and show it more in UK listings.
This is especially true if you have a .com site, it has an international extension, it is hosted in the US - why show it in UK listings?


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

10 gb should be good. check out webfusion, its a uk host and cheaper than go daddy


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

JTNO said:


> I know I should know this as a "web designer"


In point of fact it is my opinion that your claim to that title is nothing short of fraudulent. 



JTNO said:


> Oh and if you were wondering I was planning on using ZenCart.
> 
> Is this easy to work with?
> Do you reccommend it/is it good?
> Does it require a lot of php programming?


ZenCart is very easy to use if you don't want to customise it much, but out of the box it is lacking some features that are very useful in the apparel industry. So you can get by with a vanilla install, which will be easy, but ideally you'd want to run a heavily customised version - which does require quite a lot of php knowledge to accomplish.



JTNO said:


> do you think I should go with 10 gb instead to save myself $20?


10gb is ample storage space for the vast majority of websites.


----------

